# Time to renew...



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Don't miss out on absouTTe 10!

If your membership has expired you won't be receiving our best mag ever. Not sure - then log into the TTOC shop http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog and check your member details. To save the same hassle ever year why not renew for 2 or 3 - you know you want to!

Lou


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Lou

The cost of membership IIRC included 4 copies of absouTTe per year, so as I am nearing the end of my 3rd year of membership we should now be on issue 12

What happend to the other 2 copies?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Vic - due to the fact that I didn't get he first year's mags out on time, each magazine took approximately four months to produce and not three. However, we amended the terms of membership to ensure that it includes 4 copies of absoluTTe per year.

As such, your membership will not run out until issue 12 of absoluTTe.

Yes this means that your three year membership will run on for longer, but we din't want anyone to feel cheated.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks for the info Kell


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Vic your expiry is 26/06/06, issue 12.

Lou


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I've just renewed. 

I used paypal for this...piece of cake.


----------

